# Red Phantom



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

Sunday again already! Time is running out.



The Red Phantom Tetra, Megalamphodus megalopterus comes from Colombia (Rio Orinoco). A larger shoal gives a good picture. But he is very sensitive to Ichthiophtirius. I have some handful of fish lost. But it was my fault. In carp ponds water fleas caught. With the trawl. Then back home and immediately distributed to all basins. Water fleas from carp ponds must be left for at least 1 day in the summer so that the life circle of the parasite is broken. The dreamer must have at least 12 hours to find a new fish. A host. Otherwise it is lost. Today I know that
In summer, when the temperature in the pond is too high, it is particularly dangerous. There are also failures. Bitter experience.

Friendly Greetings


----------

